# Possible Docking Station For Kindle Fire?



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a rumor at this point but this guy has a pretty good track record:

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/01/03/nook-tablet-kindle-fire-to-get-docking-stations-this-spring/#more-28336


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Straker said:


> Just a rumor at this point but this guy has a pretty good track record:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/01/03/nook-tablet-kindle-fire-to-get-docking-stations-this-spring/#more-28336


Ok, I think the idea of a docking station has merit, but not that one. Just my opinion, but it's kind of hideous. 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It does look sort of rugged and has not a bit of elegance to it.. unless that is just for the Nook and then they'd create something more sleek for the Fire?  I know, unlikely.

Really, Betsy, I saw the word "hideous" and thought, how can that be?  And then I clicked the link.  Yep.  Hideous it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I started to use the word ugly and couldn't do it.


I really don't think I could put my beautiful Firefly in that Iron Maiden....It's fine, of course, for the nook.  

Betsy


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not a docking station without a keyboard! These seem to just be ugly stereo speakers.

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, I think the idea of a docking station has merit, but not that one. Just my opinion, but it's kind of hideous.
> 
> Betsy


Yikes  It am be quite oogly.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

actually I like the idea. but I like to stream movies on my Fire, so a docking station would be nice, especially with better speakers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I like the idea too.  But it's still ugly. Not going to inflict that on my Fire.  

I can plug external speakers I already own into it--watched Season 1 of Sons of Anarchy that way yesterday while I worked on a project.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Portable speakers--these are well rated and with shipping are under $20:



Betsy


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Whoa!  You weren't kidding.  That thing is gnarly.  It looks like a piece of sonar equipment on a submarine...you know, like it's supposed to survive through a major explosion.  I'd love a docking station, but I don't plan on bombing my office anytime soon.

--Maria


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  

We're a tough crowd.

But it is good to know designers are thinking in those terms.  Hopefully it will encourage others to do the same thing.  I could go for an elegant dock.  I have one that my iPods and Sirius radio plug into.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Portable speakers--these are well rated and with shipping are under $20:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Aw, that's cute!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Visiting the ReaderDock site finds the following:
"FireStation will be available for pre-order the last week of January 2012 and will ship mid-February."


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, not much time to morph to the sleek, elegant, minimal design worthy of the Fire...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the picture they show for the Fire version is almost identical to the one for the Nook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well the picture they show for the Fire version is almost identical to the one for the Nook.


And that's unfortunate.

[/snark] 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with "hideous".  I'd even say "monstrous" 'cause it's large and ugly both.

No, that's really not attractive at all. . .they certainly won't be getting my money.  

BTW, anyone see how much they plan to charge?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too much...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too much...
> 
> Betsy


Well, clearly, unless they're giving it away.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is what they came up with..seriously  

There is no way my money is going towards anything like that.  Considering all the decent iPad options there are you would think they would have been able to do better than that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is an engineer and I love him dearly.

That said. . .this seems to have been 'designed' by an engineer with absolutely no thought given to aesthetics.  They need some art majors on their team.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

They could use some guidance from the Apple team.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Agree with the crowd.  That thing is astoundingly....beyond words.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Straker hasn't posted since the OP.  We've probably scared him off. 

Straker, we do appreciate the post!  As I said, it's good to know someone is going to come out with something, hopefully it will inspire others!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well,let me clarify. . .it's a marvelous concept. . . But this company has executed it rather poorly, 

Straker, please don't be frightened of us! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Poor Straker hasn't posted since the OP. We've probably scared him off.


Oh, I'm still here but since I don't actually own a Fire I don't really have much to add. I do however agree with Malweth that a true docking station needs a keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Straker said:


> Oh, I'm still here but since I don't actually own a Fire I don't really have much to add. I do however agree with Malweth that a true docking station needs a keyboard.


I kind of agree. . . .except that the Fire is a consumption device rather than a creation device.

Anyway, at this point, there is no way to use an external keyboard, or even alternate software keyboard, so while that's the case a full docking station is a non-starter.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

THIS, by the way, is sleek, cute, even adorable!! I don't know that I need one, but I want one! I want TWO! I want black, I want RED! I WANT!!

arrgh..



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Portable speakers--these are well rated and with shipping are under $20:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> THIS, by the way, is sleek, cute, even adorable!! I don't know that I need one, but I want one! I want TWO! I want black, I want RED! I WANT!!
> 
> arrgh..


I think you need two...

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Guess I'm a minority here, but I think it has some appeal, is a Buck Rogers/Flash Gordon kinda way.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you need two...
> 
> Betsy


It's all your fault that I slipped a red one into an order I was already building at Amazon yesterday...











Back to the docking station, I mentioned above that the one linked to is also...well, not my style. But I do agree one might not be a bad idea, esp. if an external keyboard might ever be an option even if in a future model.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> They could use some guidance from the Apple team.


No kidding.

I'd like to see a simple dock that you could put the device on each night, to recharge. Like we all do with out iPhones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sosha said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I'd like to see a simple dock that you could put the device on each night, to recharge. Like we all do with out iPhones.




Well, it comes with a charging cord. . . .overnight that's all you need. To me a "dock" -- which implies a charging system that still allows you to use it -- isn't needed while you're sleeping.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Guess I'm a minority here, but I think it has some appeal, is a Buck Rogers/Flash Gordon kinda way.


This device is almost steam-punk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> This device is almost steam-punk.


Nope. No visible gears.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - it's fugly - but that's not Straker's fault.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it's a good conversation about what we'd like in a docking station.  AND I got some enabling licks in.  

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Always good to get your enabling points....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a round thing that is attached to my night stand that holds the cord nicely (I have two of these things) and thus I can charge my K3 and my Fire overnight.  Low tech but actually sort of sleek.  Bought them a few years ago at Office Depot.  That is the extent of my "docking" for now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I have a round thing that is attached to my night stand that holds the cord nicely (I have two of these things) and thus I can charge my K3 and my Fire overnight. Low tech but actually sort of sleek. Bought them a few years ago at Office Depot. That is the extent of my "docking" for now.


Sounds like something we need to see a picture of. . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

True, if I can find one.. I've had these since before I had my K1..  but I'll look.  When I posted that I was on my way out to pick up a patient so no chance to research it.

I suspect The Container Store has something similar now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are these what you're talking about, Seamonkey?


$9.99

(Ann, we might need to do another field trip to Clarendon...)

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Those are more elegant but basically the same thing.  I love them on the side of my nightstand because then I'm not fishing around on the floor for those charger cables.

I think mine were also made to hold a pencil or pen originally.  

I have to stay away from The Container Store but luckily the parking there (and for Best Buy) is so crazy it keeps me away.    They have so many fun things (and useful and ones that cry out "buy meeee!").


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Ann and I had great fun the last time we had a field trip there....

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This isn't a docking station but since we've wandered into charging talk, here's my first DIY charging station - I later switched to a rectangular basket with straight sides and a flat bottom, it has openings at the top on each side for handles - I flipped it upside down, put a power strip under it & ran the cord out through one of the "handles" & put that side at the back, got my charging cords plugged into the strip and ran them through small openings in the bottom of the basket (which is the top for my purposes) - nice thing about using a basket is those little openings. Flat bottom means a flat top that's easy to lay a Kindle, phone, etc on top of. (Got the idea from a Pottery Barn catalog a couple of years ago.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool....hmmmm...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Those are more elegant but basically the same thing. I love them on the side of my nightstand because then I'm not fishing around on the floor for those charger cables.


I could use one of those on the end table at my sofa. I have (multiples of) a charger that can charge my Blackberry, my Blackberry tablet, my Kindle, and my Fire -- they all have the same micro USB port, so I keep one charger in the outlet right next to where I sit on the couch. But it keeps falling down on the floor if I don't have it pulled over the arm of the couch far enough.  One of those dealies would be perfect. Hmmm.... *wanders over to Amazon to check -- yep, they have 'em too as well as other options*


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazon may have better prices...

Arrgh!  The ones I have work just fine!  But these are so cute.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This is kind of fun, too:



Quirky Cordies Desktop Cable Management for power cords and charging accessory cables (Pink)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I could use one of those on the end table at my sofa. I have (multiples of) a charger that can charge my Blackberry, my Blackberry tablet, my Kindle, and my Fire -- they all have the same micro USB port, so I keep one charger in the outlet right next to where I sit on the couch. But it keeps falling down on the floor if I don't have it pulled over the arm of the couch far enough.  One of those dealies would be perfect. Hmmm.... *wanders over to Amazon to check -- yep, they have 'em too as well as other options*


I looked at Amazon too....but the ones I found there weren't rated very highly for "stickiness."

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I looked at Amazon too....but the ones I found there weren't rated very highly for "stickiness."
> 
> Betsy


3M Command strips will solve that issue....
Most of the time I use the 3M strips instead of whatever stickyback stuff comes with things because I'd prefer whatever it is I'm trying to stick down be removable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> 3M Command strips will solve that issue....
> Most of the time I use the 3M strips instead of whatever stickyback stuff comes with things because I'd prefer whatever it is I'm trying to stick down be removable.


Good tip. Here are the ones on Amazon:



Eligible for Prime and under $9.26 for a pack of six

And Command strips:


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> This is kind of fun, too:
> 
> 
> 
> Quirky Cordies Desktop Cable Management for power cords and charging accessory cables (Pink)


I just ordered this in grey. . .should be here Tuesday. . .I'll let you know how it works. I have a table next to the couch where I sit at night and have the charger for my Xoom as well as one for my phone/kindle/fire and this will, I hope, keep them off the floor. . . I generally tuck the Xoom one into the upper cushion, but the other cord is too short. Of course, the solution, there might also have to include a longer cord, which is certainly an option. . .I've got 3 or 4 of the things around here. . . .


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I swear this is the most enabling forum I've ever been a part of.  I've been looking for a suitable external speaker and I ended up getting the cute little round one in red.  You all must stop this...(so glad I was able to break away from the purse thread)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We live to enable.


Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, I didn't spend a lot of time last night looking at those cable thingies on Amazon, but the couple of Blue Lounge pages I did check reviews for, they complained about them being TOO sticky!  Funny that the one you linked too said they weren't sticky enough (they also mention the clips being knock-offs and not 'true' Blue Lounge clips, so maybe that's why? dunno). Between physical therapy and then lunch w/the boss to talk about returning to work next week, I won't really have time until this afternoon to look much further so I'll check more then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The description at amazon does call them 'blue lounge design' . . .as opposed to 'blue lounge'.  Either way, I don't want something sticky.   The hubs made the furniture and it's not really something I want to stick anything to on purpose. 

But the one with several slots indicates it's weighted so I hope that will work. . .


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I just wanted to say I have the speaker pictured on page one of this thread and I love it!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

teri said:


> I swear this is the most enabling forum I've ever been a part of. I've been looking for a suitable external speaker and I ended up getting the cute little round one in red. You all must stop this...(so glad I was able to break away from the purse thread)


Ditto. With one _big_ exception - I'm still hooked on the Accessories Anonymous thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean this one:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Portable speakers--these are well rated and with shipping are under $20:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Kelvweb said:


> I just wanted to say I have the speaker pictured on page one of this thread and I love it!


Good to know. Mine is arriving today. I need a little portable sound boost when watching TV or listening to OTR on the fire.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We live to enable.
> 
> 
> Betsy


You guys have been enabling me for several years now ..... and I like it!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean this one:


I got the red.  And....I got the gray quirky cordie thingie Ann _enabled_ mentioned.  And....for good measure, I got a command strip shelf for my tub/shower area. So sad.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are these what you're talking about, Seamonkey?
> 
> 
> $9.99
> ...


These are really cool looking in a fortune-cookie kind of way. I think a docking station in the same vein would be awesome.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And it's real - here's the docking station - aka the "FireStation":

http://www.readerdock.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .somehow it doesn't look nearly as bad with a Fire in it. 

Still not sure it's something I need, but might be good for folks who want to stream movies since you'd probably want to keep the Fire plugged in.

Oh and they are calling it a "charging dock" not a "docking station".

Don't see anything about price . . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It does look somewhat better with a Fire in it, doesn't it?  Not great, but better.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Meemo said:


> And it's real - here's the docking station - aka the "FireStation":
> 
> http://www.readerdock.com/


It does look better than without one. My biggest question though would be: Why don't the speakers face forward, so the sound projects toward the user? You aren't going to be using it from the side.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Better" being a relative term...   It also looks "better" in portrait rather than landscape.

I'm waiting for the competition.  Though I suppose if no one buys the thing, no one else will make one either.  So, everyone buy one, please so that someone else will want to make one that is actually attractive for me to buy. 

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Might look good if you steampunk it up though.  Some wood-grain contact paper, the speakers could become pressure gauges, cover the volume buttons with old typewriter keys, add a few gears and metal tubing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Might look good if you steampunk it up though. Some wood-grain contact paper, the speakers could become pressure gauges, cover the volume buttons with old typewriter keys, add a few gears and metal tubing...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, I like that idea!


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Everyone should just make their own!

I have been contemplating making one out of Lego's for a few weeks now, sans the speakers though, but with a speaker jack to RCA (the Red/White end cables) so when I wanted to, I could hook it into my stereo for surround sound (mostly for music, since while at home where I would be using it, I have TV's and don't need to watch video).

There is certainly a market for Docking stations. There are millions of Kindle Fires out there. If even 5% of users want some type of docking station, that is 50,000 people per million. Lots of money out there if someone comes up with a good product.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/11/visualized-ces-behringer-inuke-boom-10000-watt-dock/

This is a "speaker dock" for an ipod but wow.. look how tiny the ipod looks in this large speaker!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/11/visualized-ces-behringer-inuke-boom-10000-watt-dock/
> 
> This is a "speaker dock" for an ipod but wow.. look how tiny the ipod looks in this large speaker!


Hmmm. . . .that strikes me as using a 3 pound sledge to drive a 10 penny nail.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, I did the photobucket thing (hadn't been there in a long time)










http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/11/visualized-ces-behringer-inuke-boom-10000-watt-dock/


----------

